# There she is..first poured bar!!



## Profikiskery (Feb 23, 2015)

Been pouring shot but tried my first bar a few nights ago. Yeah....I'm proud!! She weighs 1.030 ozt..I missed the weight a bit.


----------



## Geo (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## Profikiskery (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Geo...I will keep that one in my pocket. I would like to get the corners pronounced a bit more. Although the weight was close It seemed to pile a bit on the top. Not much but the corners are more rounded than I want. Maybe more heat to the mold....I will practice. This sure is so enjoyable!!!

Craig


----------



## Geo (Feb 23, 2015)

Make sure the metal is hotter and the mold is heated. Surface tension will still leave the top rounded but the corners will fill in better.


----------



## butcher (Feb 23, 2015)

Walking down the street you can reach in, and feel the real money in your pocket??
:lol:


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 24, 2015)

If you are using a graphite mold turn it up side down and heat it until red from the bottom.
That way it will last longer as this will minimise the amount of carbon you expose to oxygen on the important face's with in the mold it's self.
It also helps if you heat the path the metal will take from the center of your melting dish to the spout and keep a good torch flame playing over every thing untill you see the top of the metal solidify.
Au is the nice's of metals to pour as it will not disolve any gases(or at least so little as not to affect our pouring.) no matter how hot it gets so don't be gental with the heat,once it is liquid give it a good roasting to drive off impurity's


----------

